# anyone



## chicago311 (Feb 27, 2020)

does anyone work out with their girlfriend / wife or boyfriend / husband. ? and if so do you like that ideal. ?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 27, 2020)

Some do. 
I refuse. 
see thread re: annoying gym things where I declare my partner sounds like a 300lb gorilla on the treadmill and I cannot.


----------



## snake (Feb 27, 2020)

My wife dislikes when I'm around so I try to not aggravate her by being in the gym when she is.


----------



## CJ (Feb 27, 2020)

I've tried.

She asks my advice.

She ignores it, calls me an idiot. 

Hears the same advice later on a podcast or something, tells me how wonderful it is. 

Fun times.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 27, 2020)

I sometimes do, it’s not horrible. Sometimes I move a bit too fast for her and she moves too slow for me. Also she acts like she can’t take a 45 pound plate off when I’m around but I know she does it on her own on the squat and leg press when I’m not there...unless her sancho is doing it lol


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 27, 2020)

My wife goes with me most every time I go.  We don't workout together though.  She does her routine and I do mine.  We spot each other from time to time when needed but we usually don't speak until we leave. For me it is ideal.  We both get our work in and it keeps us on the same path.


----------



## snake (Feb 27, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I've tried.
> 
> She asks my advice.
> 
> ...


Seems we both are dumb asses. Really, right? WTF do I know about building muscle and losing weight? Nothing compared to my wife's GF who teaches 5th grade and is 20lbs over weight. 

Maybe we're brother-in-laws CJ and just don't know it?


----------



## chicago311 (Feb 27, 2020)

yes my wife gets mad when i push her to do more weight and rep's  im not a dick to her, i just try to push her a little more... lol





snake said:


> My wife dislikes when I'm around so I try to not aggravate her by being in the gym when she is.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 27, 2020)

My wife and I train together daily.  It is our time away from the marriage where we are just training and supporting one another. She is as competitive as me and highly ranked in powerlifting same as me.  We both prefer it this way and it works for us.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 27, 2020)

I wouldn’t be able to. I go at my pace and I don’t like distractions


----------



## Trump (Feb 27, 2020)

Tried training the mrs and got called all the names under the sun. Now she pays a little fat ****er at our gym that has her doing the worst workouts ever and she doesn’t lose weight. She won’t ever admit he is useless, he saves me listening to her while I train though


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 27, 2020)

seems like im a lucky one here. my girls been lifting for a little over 2 years and plans to do her first show this year. Her main goal has just been putting on some size so far as she was a string bean when she started. She genuinely listens to any advice I give and picks my brain sometimes when she isn't sure about something, plateaus, or just not happy with her results. 

I workout with her every now and then, usually just whenever she feels like she hasn't been pushing her self hard or just not feeling things the way she should. She genuinely loves when I push her to add more weight or get extra reps. The only hard part of working out together is I end up VERY distracted staring at her ass too much :32 (20): 

ok that's enough bragging haha


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 27, 2020)

We have our own gym, I train with her when my work schedule permits.  We train at the same time but seperately.  That's about 50% of the time.  The other 50% I train in the evening.  She only trains in the mornings.  I help her when she asks.  She knows what she's doing.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 27, 2020)

I used to but she interpreted my feedback as treating her like a child.

Now she does Zumba and complains about a lack of progress.

I don't mind either way, I'll help her if she decides she wants to get serious about the weights again or I'll continue to enjoy my music. We still cross paths all the time in the gym so either way works for me.


----------



## German89 (Feb 27, 2020)

chicago311 said:


> does anyone work out with their girlfriend / wife or boyfriend / husband. ? and if so do you like that ideal. ?



My ex husband and I would go to the gym TOGETHER.  He'd fukk on off, and I'd fukk on off.. "Time you wanna be outta here at?" "330" "see ya then"

IF he needed me, I'd help.  God forebid if I asked him though, fauck, it was a chore.


NOOOOWWWW... Nope. I won't.  I dated a guy after I came home.  We went to the gym once together, never again, and I won't do it again.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 27, 2020)

I've had female training partners in the past. One was even a top 10 Miss Olympia. Wife, never. Girlfriends from the past, no.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 27, 2020)

Missus Savage does yoga, which I respect as I've tried it myself and it's a f#ck ton harder than it looks.

I prefer to train alone or with the Lads at the PL gym - depends on the type of workout I'm after that day.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 28, 2020)

My girlfriend,goes to the gym with me occasionally,I do my thing,
She stays on the treadmill,.
Coffee in one hand,
Phone in the other,
It's basically just to go with me thing, she's one of those,
That doesn't train religiously,
And eats whatever she wants,
Yet remains fit & fabulous!
Must be genetics?


----------



## bvs (Feb 28, 2020)

Hell no, I don't have a training partner at all. I feel like it would slow me down


----------



## German89 (Feb 28, 2020)

bvs said:


> Hell no, I don't have a training partner at all. I feel like it would slow me down



It's hard to find someone on the same caliber as you.

Like part of me would love to have someone help me force out my last few reps or a spot when I want to go a little heavier. 

Not having someone has Its perks - not being interrupted is beautiful


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 28, 2020)

I workout with mine ... we kinda do our own thing as I'm a bit more longer winded than she


----------



## bvs (Feb 28, 2020)

German89 said:


> It's hard to find someone on the same caliber as you.
> 
> Like part of me would love to have someone help me force out my last few reps or a spot when I want to go a little heavier.
> 
> Not having someone has Its perks - not being interrupted is beautiful



Agreed, Ill just ask any random person for a spot if I need

I'd actually be surprised if anyone at the gym knows my name. I'm the type who puts my headphones on and gets my ass to work haha


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 28, 2020)

All by myself..... in an off key singing voice lol:32 (17):


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 28, 2020)

Wife and I have been training together for 25+ years (on & off, mostly on).

In better shape,harder worker than most guys at the gym, never mind the females. LIkes tradional BB/PL style lifting.
(Not the "rubber-ball, rubber-band" madness seen at most gyms today).


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 28, 2020)

I just can't do a training partner. I mean, I guess that I wouldn't have an issue going to the gym at the same time but I don't want to take weight off every set then put it back on.

I tried working out with my son and with all the patience in my soul made it a month. I just can't do it. I mean, I would take a bullet for him...but not at the gym lol

Every time I have worked out with someone, I used more effort in taking plates on and off than I did with the actual set. I can't focus like that. I go to the gym to do work not someone elses.


----------



## MotorCityMuscleZ (Feb 28, 2020)

No doubt Big Brah...! With a Back like that "you'd be putting on, & taking off alot of Iron"..!

What do you weigh....? Your Big Fella, at least that dude in the AVI  is.., lol..!

  MotorCity




BigSwolePump said:


> I just can't do a training partner. I mean, I guess that I wouldn't have an issue going to the gym at the same time but I don't want to take weight off every set then put it back on.
> 
> I tried working out with my son and with all the patience in my soul made it a month. I just can't do it. I mean, I would take a bullet for him...but not at the gym lol
> 
> Every time I have worked out with someone, I used more effort in taking plates on and off than I did with the actual set. I can't focus like that. I go to the gym to do work not someone elses.


----------

